# XD -9 or M&P or Kahr?



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

help choose my next pistol!! which and why?


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*MP Compact.....*

I just received my Crossbreed IWB Holster for my MP40. It will work perfectly with my MP Compact when I get. 
Also as a added bonus the Crossbreed fits my SV9VE perfectly. I like (maybe even LOVE  ) my S & W MP.

Pictures of MP in Crossbreed Holster;

http://


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally would wait on the M&P compact, and an M&P in general. I'd wait and give each model at least a year on the market.

Ruger is still having issues with the 345 semi auto.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Out of the choices given I guess I would go with the XD-SC. I have it, the mil pro pt-111, and service M&P 9mm but never owned a Kahr. The three that I do own are all very reliable with no failures of any kind in any of them. I really like the M&P and the pt-111 but my love affair with the xd was very short lived. Nothing wrong with the gun it just is not for me. Like Ship said I would wait on the M&P compact for a little while. I was one of the first in my area to get the M&P 9mm service model and do not regret it but I don't usually buy new gun models as they hit the market.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Out of the choices given I guess I would go with the XD-SC.


Out of ONLY these choices, that is what I voted for as well...


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

*others*

Why not the Sig P239 or Kahr K9?


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

XD-45 said:


> Why not the Sig P239 or Kahr K9?


heavy


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I like the XD because it's a true single action and safer to carry then the others.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

XD

I was excited about the M&P, but was left very disdainful of it after shooting it. I have one for departmental T&E purposes and suggested we forgo it as did the other instructor that tested it. 

The XD was very pleasing to shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> XD
> 
> I was excited about the M&P, but was left very disdainful of it after shooting it. I have one for departmental T&E purposes and suggested we forgo it as did the other instructor that tested it.
> 
> The XD was very pleasing to shoot.


Give us more detail on why U didn't like the M&P...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I rented the M&P once and did not like it. I can't tell you why but I think it was the feel and I just don't care for the looks


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Give us more detail on why U didn't like the M&P...


It had way too much muzzle flip. The trigger was nice, and I got great groups when shooting for pure accuracy, but when I tried to do speed work with it I had problems with my follow-up shots. The trigger reset is too long for such a light pull.


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

What about the Walther P99 or P99c?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I will admit that the P99 and P99c have a bit more muzzle flip than a Glock. But I find the gun more accurate, and being 9mm, it really isn't that bad. I have no issues with it. I find follow up shots to be pretty quick with it.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I really like my Springfield XD9 Subcompact. It's been perfectly reliable and it shoots really well for a small gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I held one at the last gun show - seemed pretty nice.


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

I think i'm gonna get the M&P Compact ...i'm a left and preffer the stainless


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

I think it looks better than the XD also.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just got the P9 last month and it is really a sweet pistol. Maybe not small enough for pocket carry, but very compact and light. The trigger is really smooth and breaks clean. I'v put about 300 rounds of WWB through it and not a single hiccup. It is very accurate out to 45'.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I know I'm gonna' get flamed.............but, I'd go with the Smith only because I'm not fond of the Croatian pistol, don't know what a Millennium is and am not familiar with Kahr. Flame suit on ...... :numbchuck:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hard one. With me it would be a toss up between the XD and M&P. I would have to feel them side by side. If it were me I would go for the USP compact though. I love mine in .45!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Hard one. With me it would be a toss up between the XD and M&P. I would have to feel them side by side. If it were me I would go for the USP compact though. I love mine in .45!


*Good choice! :smt038 (might ought to look into refinishing the deck, bud *


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think that's at homerepairforum.com....

I love my XD9SC. I've fired all three (the M&P Full size)...

I chose the XD9SC because it was just like my XD45. Fantastic. Flawless, accurate, and under $500.

JW


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I will admit that the P99 and P99c have a bit more muzzle flip than a Glock. But I find the gun more accurate, and being 9mm, it really isn't that bad. I have no issues with it. I find follow up shots to be pretty quick with it.


You shot the P99c in .40? If so, you'll understand why I switched to an XD and to a 9mm.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

It seems that i´m the only one betting on Taurus.
Pt 111 is affordable, compact and have a 12+1 capacity of 9mm.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

STi said:


> I think it looks better than the XD also.


I guess I'm kinda silly, but I prefer reliability.


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

Haven't shot them all, but love my XD9SC. No problems and as stated is feels just like the XD45Compact and I have had no problems with any ammo I have put in either.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i'll stick with my glock 26


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Buy the XD SC 9 and don't look back. Great all around gun when you consider price, quality, reliability, ease of shooting, take down, size, weight, capacity and available accessories. The XD SC will be #1 or #2 for each of these categories in the list you provided. Also, when you expand your collection, buy another XD, your already used to the feel of the gun and the trigger pull.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Vom Kriege said:


> It had way too much muzzle flip. The trigger was nice, and I got great groups when shooting for pure accuracy, but when I tried to do speed work with it I had problems with my follow-up shots. The trigger reset is too long for such a light pull.


Was it the .40 you shot? They are the softest shooting .40's on the market. I don't know anything about their 9mm.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

STi said:


> help choose my next pistol!! which and why?


out of the choices you list i would say the XD
also;

i think you should hold on a while( as hard as that is) and take a look at the new beretta storm sub compact when it hits the salesroom floors. i really want to see how it fits my hand...heres a link

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/berettapx4_070207/


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i voted for the XD
but i won't give up my glock 26


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Caliber*

The choices provided in this thread indicate a strong insistence that the .45 is the only effective sefl defense round. I would strongly disagree. Shot placement and tactical advantage are much more important. Concealed carry is a relatively new phenomenon for citizens, and I think we are carrying into it, a lot of "gun magazine" philosophy. Any caliber, including the .22 will stop an adversary if shot placement is precise. Ancillary strikes by any caliber, including .44 mag, have no guarantee of immediate reaction.

For concealed carry, I prefer a small, light concealed gun that I can shoot well. I have used the .45 and have always been enamored of it. Recently I even took a look at a compact Kimber, which is still not entirely out of my sights. But most of the time I carry a S&W .38 snub Airlite T. I have a S&W M&P 9c and a Glock 36. I have carried them all, but in summer only the Airlite is truly concealable to my specifications.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

I shot the MP40C today and loved it. I prefer it 10x over the full size MP40. First 5 or so shots I had to adjust to the trigger but then no issues. This was a range gun using in house reloaded ammo. No issues at all.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

jmg said:


> It seems that i´m the only one betting on Taurus.
> Pt 111 is affordable, compact and have a 12+1 capacity of 9mm.


I'm with you. I have one and love it. No issues of any kind.


----------



## shootercoop (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the M&P 9mm (full size) and also have the XD9sc . I carry the XD IWB every day. I rented the Glock 26 and the XDsc at the same time and ended up buying the XD. The Glock didn't fit me as good as the XD, I shot much better with the XD but I like that the Glock is a little lighter.
I also liked the grip safety on the XD. The Glock 26 is still on my buy list along with the Ruger LCP for summer carry. The M&P sits in the safe because I just can't hit the bulls eye near as good as I can with the XD.
Try them out first or you will second guess your self for ever.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> Hard one. With me it would be a toss up between the XD and M&P. I would have to feel them side by side. If it were me I would go for the USP compact though. I love mine in .45!


I would tend to agree, IF I had the extra $250 to spend on a gun (H&Ks are on the pricey side compared to M&Ps).

My next gun will most likely be the M&P .45 full-size. Forget trying to conceal it; gimme 10 rounds of .45ACP in a big comfy gun. If I need a compact I can usually conceal my Ruger :smt108 pretty well at 1:00 or 4:00 (though I really would like a left-handed IWB for 4:00 and I found out the one IWB I have is a size too big).


----------



## mdreb (Nov 7, 2006)

Love my 9compact so much I bought a full size 45. I never liked plastic
before I shot this gun. Highly recommend the M&P.


----------

